# American Servicemen prevent terrorist attack



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope this is all over your news in the States. Brave lads as well as the older British chap who helped.
France train shooting: Hollande thanks 'heroes' who foiled gunman - BBC News


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 22, 2015)

Heroic actions!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2015)

Video from the train. I hope that those injured recover quickly. I did laugh though at the terrorist when I saw him trussed up like a chicken, they did a good job on him! Well done those men!
Ask.com


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2015)

Another report and a brilliant quote that made me spill tea on my keyboard " they just beat him until he was unconscious" as the squaddies say 'oh dear how sad never mind'.Again, nice one!
3 Americans praised for subduing gunman on European train


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 22, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Another report and a brilliant quote that made me spill tea on my keyboard " they just beat him until he was unconscious" as the squaddies say 'oh dear how sad never mind'.Again, nice one!
> 3 Americans praised for subduing gunman on European train



Tea, earl grey or oolong?


----------



## Tgace (Aug 22, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I hope this is all over your news in the States. Brave lads as well as the older British chap who helped.
> France train shooting: Hollande thanks 'heroes' who foiled gunman - BBC News



Americans and Brits taking care of business....a classic combination.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2015)

Tgace said:


> Americans and Brits taking care of business....a classic combination.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



Cousins forever.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 22, 2015)

Tgace said:


> Americans and Brits taking care of business....a classic combination.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


On behalf of the French again.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2015)

French people were injured.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 22, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> French people were injured.


Yes, and Germans were injuring and killing the French until the Allied Forces turned the tide. My point being. Brits and Americans helped the French again.
Why do you dislike the statement that the French benefited from the US and UK?


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 22, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> Why do you dislike the statement that the French benefited from the US and UK?



It has nothing to do with the fact a terrorist attack was stopped by brave people. The train was coming from Amsterdam to Paris ( the train is a joint Dutch, French and German service), the passengers would have been international. The last war has nothing to do with the subject either.
I don't want to diminish nor gloss over what a brave act it was by these people with facile remarks about the French nor do I wish to insult French members of MT.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 22, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Video from the train. I hope that those injured recover quickly. I did laugh though at the terrorist when I saw him trussed up like a chicken, they did a good job on him! Well done those men!
> Ask.com


Good thing that bad guys like that don't value hand to hand fighting skills.  I guess he thought no one would every go empty hand against a gun.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 22, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> It has nothing to do with the fact a terrorist attack was stopped by brave people. The train was coming from Amsterdam to Paris ( the train is a joint Dutch, French and German service), the passengers would have been international. The last war has nothing to do with the subject either.
> I don't want to diminish nor gloss over what a brave act it was by these people with facile remarks about the French nor do I wish to insult French members of MT.



There was no insult given. Really, there is no need to look at my statement as such.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 22, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> Good thing that bad guys like that don't value hand to hand fighting skills.  I guess he thought no one would every go empty hand against a gun.



Sometime the statement "Fortune favors the bold" is true.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 22, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> Sometime the statement "Fortune favors the bold" is true.


 Not so sure this guy is playing with a full deck, though.
'Give me back my gun,' train attacker pleaded with Americans


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 22, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Not so sure this guy is playing with a full deck, though.
> 'Give me back my gun,' train attacker pleaded with Americans



That's a good thing since people like that tend to have bad planning. lol


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2015)

Two things.  First, if it weren't for the French, we would still be a British colony.   Second, it's really tacky to introduce lame politics into a  thread like this.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 22, 2015)

He's just jumping on the 'hate the French' bandwagon.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 22, 2015)

Steve said:


> Two things.  First, if it weren't for the French, we would still be a British colony.   Second, it's really tacky to introduce lame politics into a  thread like this.



If we were still British colonies, we would not have waited until Japan attacked us to enter the war. It is conceivable that we would have gone to war with Germany as soon as the Nazis were firing on whichever British Ally that was attacked and invaded first.

Was it Poland?

Anyhoo..
Just because the French helped, that doesn't mean the Spanish couldn't have instead, in lieu of the French.

It is pure speculation on our parts to armchair quarterback how the Revolution would have played out without the aid of France. Were the odds against us? Certainly.

But the absence of France does not guarantee British Victory.

Please be aware... At the time France gave aid only 3% of the American population took up arms against the Crown., and guerilla warfare is an incredibly powerful counter to traditional European warfare.

If Half of the American population were to have been aroused to war... The British Redcoats would have been severely trounced.

The war was quite unpopular and there were very many neutral yet able forces that could have stepped up.

It is a common notion to underestimate what power the colonial Americans truely had.

Its great that heroism runs in the blood of British and American people... Who boldly dare and go in unarmed against gunman at that.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 22, 2015)

Tames D said:


> He's just jumping on the 'hate the French' bandwagon.



Nonsense. Really. Please don't say stuff like that about me. I hate NO people-groups, and very very few individuals. I deeply resent being called or implied that I am a racist, of any sort,  by you.

And for the record, part of my Family is New Iberian French, by way of Louisiana, and Mississippi. And I rather love that blood in my family.

The rest is Scots, by way of North Ireland and Oklahoma, which married into Cherokee Trail of Tears survivors. And some Ashkenazi Hebrew.... Which makes me an American mutt...and proud of ALL of it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> If we were still British colonies, we would not have waited until Japan attacked us to enter the war. It is conceivable that we would have gone to war with Germany as soon as the Nazis were firing on whichever British Ally that was attacked and invaded first.
> 
> Was it Poland?
> 
> ...


I think you missed my point, so I will be clear.   Politics aren't welcome on this site, nor is bigotry in any form.  Keep it to yourself.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 22, 2015)

Steve said:


> Two things.  First, if it weren't for the French, we would still be a British colony.   Second, it's really tacky to introduce lame politics into a  thread like this.




But wait it gets better. Because the terrorist was stopped by a bjjer.
US Hero Serviceman That Stopped Terrorist in France, Trains Jiu-Jitsu | Bjj Eastern Europe

And yes I am that tacky.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2015)

The BBC new reported this morning that the suspect was 'surprised and shocked' to be arrested as he had found the weapons and mobile phone in a suitcase and they didn't belong to him!
The first person to be injured was a Frenchman who tried to disarm him, he wasn't injured badly thankfully.
Perhaps a thread could be started about disarming people on public transport but even with martial arts skills it's still a brave thing to take on a guy armed as this terrorist was, nothing should take away from these guy's...including the Frenchman....bravery.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 23, 2015)

Okay, let's get back on track honoring what these brave men did and maybe we can discuss what they did that saved so many lives!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2015)

More information. The train was travelling through Belgium at the time not France. I love the guys comments too, modest men as well as heroes.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2015)

France train shooting: 'Instinct' led US passengers to react - BBC News


----------



## Zero (Aug 24, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> More information. The train was travelling through Belgium at the time not France. I love the guys comments too, modest men as well as heroes.


Yeah, I just saw this last night on the news, awesome response on their behalf!  Their action may just have saved the lives of one carriage load (or more) of people.  Their comments that sitting back and "just hoping" won't save you in this kind of situation also merits a lot of thought by all people in society.  I would only hope I could be brave/instinctive and clued up enough to act like this in such a situation.


----------

